# Prokofiev's Third Symphony (Dorico, VSL BBO, NotePerformer)



## ptram (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi,

I've been trying, recently, to sketch and compose with Dorico. I completed a first sketch of the incipit of Prokofiev's Third Symphony, used as a drive test for the abundance of orchestral situations in a few bars.

Dorico is a notation and a DAW-like program at once. DAW features are still under development, but are already offering a way to 'humanize' music entered by typing, or just to record it on a keyboard. In this case, I typed the music, and drew some automation.

Instead of entering the full score, I condensed it, and used only ensemble libraries (VSL BBO), as if I was sketching my own composition. The piece then grew, while I was adding instruments and separating lines.

This is what I did with VSL BBO Andromeda (Tutti), Dorado (Drums and Cymbals), Hercules (Trbn/Tuba), Lyra+Musca (Strings):

Third Symphony (incipit) - BBO ensembles

This one introduced some more sections separated from the full ensemble; the additional sections are Fornax (Timpani and Bells), Jupiter (French Horns), Orion (Woodwind sections):

Third Symphony (incipit) - BBO with more separate sections

This one was the same piece performed by VSL's Synchronized Special Editions:

Third Symphony (incipit) - SynSE

This one was the same piece performed by NotePerformer:

Third Symphony (incipit) - NotePerformer

Very different results, that I hope may help understanding how one can sketch and grow a composition directly in Dorico.

Paolo


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 22, 2020)

dynamic differences between versions are all over the place, which cannot be, if the scores are interpreted correctly. maybe adjust some library playbacks so they align better.


----------



## ptram (Sep 22, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> dynamic differences between versions are all over the place, which cannot be, if the scores are interpreted correctly.


Rogier, these are experiments with very different libraries, some of which only intended for sketching or adding supplemental sounds. In this aim, I condensed the score, that is no longer the original arrangement, and did several different versions of it. They will, therefore, never match as for levels, density, range.

Paolo


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 22, 2020)

ok, wasn't aware. my bad


----------

